# Any interest?



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I have mentioned my interest in writing articles and essays about science and mathematics, so I'm planning on doing my first one. I'm thinking about doing a history of calculus, the development of the fundamentals, and hopefully showing that there's more than a formulaic mindset involved in the development of math. I can show that any given branch of mathematics cycles through periods of "intuitive innovation and rigorous redefinition." That is, there are periods of introducing revolutionary new ideas which are then refined through rigorous examination of the foundations. (The two approaches are not mutually exclusive--Leibniz was quite meticulous in his approach, which was also innovative. Indeed, no new approach should be considered which does not have some rigor or merit.) This holds not only for calculus, but also set theory, topology, and any idea dealing with the infinite or infinitesimal. 
Hopefully, I can show that there is a lot going on behind the scenes. Some later essays can show the development of set theory, which definitely has some interesting history, with paradoxes and counter-intuitive ideas galore. Russell's paradox, Cantor's contributions, Hotel Infinity, development of axiomatic set theory, investigations of the very foundation of math, and Godel's incompleteness theorems all figure into the history of this branch. 
Anyway, I'd like to know if anyone here would be interested in reading essays on either topic (development of calculus or set theory). I could probably examine some of the philosophical issues raised by mathematical ideas and take suggestions for topics. If nothing else, it will give me something to do and practice in writing.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Math isn't much my thing, but I'd love to read what you have to say on the listed topics.
I'll probably piss and moan, and cry my way through reading about calculus. But I still am sort of interested ~_^


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I assure you that the development of set theory is fun. Who knows, I might do an essay on the most interesting paradoxes of math, some prominent unresolved questions, and open debates in math. Did you know that what constitutes a proof is an unresolved issue? Some classical proofs, such as the infinitude of the primes, are called into question as a result. There are differing schools of thought on how to prove a theorem.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd like to see an example essay.. But the idea sounds good.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. I have no sample right now, unless you count my thesis.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, a thesis may just have the wrong audience in mind.. I still wouldn't mind seeing it of course. :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

As I thought. =D


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be interested, but of course I am a turbonerd, so my level of interest may not be a good gauge of the interest level of the populace at large.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok.. I am willing to endorse you for the news staff, if you are willing to produce fairly regular work.. Interested?


----------



## Jeff05 (Jun 1, 2009)

Math isnt one of my stongest subjects, but im open to learn somthing new...


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course you are, Schwarz! 

Sorry Neph, I'm not interested. 

Jeff, I appreciate your openness to learning new things. That earns a lot of respect with me.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Shame.. We could have done with a nerd rep.

Well here is a good will gesture:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, Night, you must consider joining the force of the News Staff and share with us your mental jewels.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Meh, I like to remain unattached. 
Anyway, I can share the mental jewels via my blog, without the threat of deadlines. If I were on the news staff, I would end up missing every other deadline, and y'all would have to fire me. 
So, in short, it is simpler not to have me on the staff at all. Still, thanks for the consideration.


----------

